# 25607 vs. 25608



## mbmcclenny (Oct 8, 2012)

The doctor has reported that he did an ORIF of an extra-articular distal radial fracture with fixation of 2 fragments, and I'm not sure if I should use 25607 or 25608. Any help is appreciated!


----------



## scooter1 (Oct 9, 2012)

25607

25608 is intra-articular.

extra-articular is extra-articular regardless


----------



## jdemar (Oct 9, 2012)

I agree with mousehouse1, so your code would be 25607.


----------

